

I want to work on a project for YOU for free - joshmlewis

Hello HN!  I am a young, passionate designer/front-end dev who loves the web and startups.  It's quite a cliche thing to say, I know, but I believe I'm different.  I'm already living out what I love at age 18 and no I haven't already hacked together some amazing idea and am working on my nth startup but I believe I have what it takes to do some awesome things.<p>There's no better way to get my foot in the door than to offer free work to tackle any project you might have that fits under the design/front-end dev realm.  You can't know if you love a job if you can't do it for free, right?<p>If you would like someone like me then feel free to email me: josh at joshmlewis.com or leave a comment below and I'll contact you.  I hope this takes off well and gives me an opportunity to learn and grow.  I already have some experience with startups, and more experience with web in general so I can handle most things you throw at me.  I hope to hear from you soon.
======
jcr
Do you have something against getting paid for your work? You're better off
taking up some freelancing gigs. There are tons of sites for freelancing work
(rentacoder.com, pen.io, freelancers.com, ...). You can also look at the
'jobs' thread and 'freelancing' threat that happens here on HN at the 1st of
each month.

I just posted these links on another submission, but hopefully I won't trigger
PG's dupe-detector.

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3181796>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3181801>

